# Praise for the Grease Guard BB



## pjanda1

As I mention in several threads, I've got a 1992 Merlin Road with the frequently disparaged Grease Guard bottom bracket (unthreaded shell, the bearings press in and press fit to the spindle, ultimately held in place by C-clips). I've seen many threads here and elsewhere where folks advise that a prospective buyer or seller significantly devalue the frame because of this feature. 

Here's my opinion: The Grease Guard is cheap, light and easily serviced.

This fall, my BB bearings were starting to feel rough. I bought new Phil Wood cartridge bearings from Harris Cyclery (great guys, they charge a bit more than other folks, but they exchanged the bearings for free when I ordered the wrong size), and bought a cheap-o C clip tool. After some hammering, I've got a BB stuffed with Phil Wood bearings for about $40. You could use generic bearings for much less than $20, or spend more and go ceramic. It would be nice to have the original tool, and I even thought have having a machine shop build it. But, a couple of 2x4s, some pvc bits and big hammer worked plenty well. The Phil bearings feel really smooth. It was time to replace the 20 year old originals!

So, the Grease Guard BB is most everything I could ask for. It is inexpensive to service and lighter than a threaded setup. New spindles are available from Phil or Action Tec (Ti). I think a suitably clever person might even be able to retrofit a more modern spindle design.

If you are looking at an old Grease Guard Merlin and have even a tiny bit of mechanical aptitude, don't hesitate. Of course, if you feel the frame is over-priced, you can always use the feature as price negotiation leverage And finally, if anyone wants the plastic bits to restore the original grease injected bearing design, I didn't break mine, and you are welcome to them.

Paul


----------



## spastook

I owned a 1992 Merlin mountain bike which had the "GreaseGuard" B.B. and I agree it was a bombproof unit. Mostly disparaged because owners were locked in to that BB while some wanted to use aftermarket "boutique" brand BB's. Although today since square taper compatible cranks are no longer made there would be a better reason to *****. I doubt you'll have any trouble for many decades sourcing good used square taper cranks however. I currently own a 1996 Extralight road which of course has the standard threaded BB.


----------



## pjanda1

This could be the most belated reply ever, but there are many options for brand new square taper cranks. Sugino makes about the prettiest ever made, while those on a budget might look at FSA. And folks like Velo Orange provide for those with more unusual tastes. I'm running a cheapo Origin-8 (FSA) crankset with great success.

Paul


----------



## Aaron O

The ONLY problem with the GG BB is the limit on cranks, the actual BB is, as you suggest, a fantastic design and easy to maintain. I love the paranoia about the GG BB, it meant that I was able to get my Merlin cheap as heck and it's quite simply the finest production bike I've ridden. Period. Bar none. Those of us fortunate enough to own these bikes know what amazing machines they were. If the market hasn't caught up, OK...I'll keep enjoying it!


----------

